# [delta300] LRB Portfolio



## Delta300 (Mar 29, 2013)

@ Sean : First of all, congratulations for the LRB Portfolio Plug-in.
I made several gallery with successful but I would like to know how I can recover inside Lightroom an gallery few months ago already made to modify it ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Delta300, welcome to the forum!

Sean's in the middle of beyond at the moment, but he's just sent me a tweet asking me to say "out in middle of beyond can't login. Can you tell them if they didn't save a template as per manual there's no way?"


----------



## Delta300 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Lrb*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Delta300, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Sean's in the middle of beyond at the moment, but he's just sent me a tweet asking me to say "out in middle of beyond can't login. Can you tell them if they didn't save a template as per manual there's no way?"



OK, effectively my gallery was not saved ! It was so easy...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry Delta!  At least if it was easy, then it'll be easy to do again!


----------



## Delta300 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello all,
After LRB Portfolio, I wanted to try LRB Exhibition.
I made a photo gallery without problem but I had not the floating  information when the cursor is on the images. Which frame in LR control that "floating info" and how, to do something like the Gallery modele here :
http://skywaterland.com/Ireland.html
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Delta, on the first matter, Lightroom offers Templates or Saved Galleries. Saved galleries includes the photos, Templates just the layout. If you change a photo, or the order with Saved Galleries, you can't go back, which is a downside. Lightroom usually saves previous entries in fields, and these can be accessed via the little triangle on the right at the top of the field. 

Re: Exhibition, there's a menu position slider in menu settings in Appearance and logo Position in the identity plate part of Appearance.


----------



## Delta300 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Sean, thanks for your answer.
About LRB Exhibition, my last message was about the "Floating Info"  which is dispayed when the mouse cursor is on the picture. As here : http://skywaterland.com/Ireland.html
Can tell me in which frame in LR it is controlled ? And is it possible to write some words, differently for each images to describe them ?
An other question is about "Contact Form". In your video, sorry but it was not enough clear for me, so, I set the "Form" but when the Gallery is saved and launched, if I click on "SEND" I obtains a message like :
"You choose to open :
mail.php
bla bla bla...
How can I fix correctly that ?
Best regards and many thanks in advance !


----------

